# Viewsonic VP2030B LCD Brightness Issue



## steiny33 (Aug 27, 2008)

I received a replacement monitor from Viewsonic for my old VP201B for an RMA.

They sent me a VP2030B, which is great but I'm having problems with the monitor brightness not being bright enough. I tried calibrating the monitor with my Eye-One Display 2, and it's showing the monitor brightness/luminance as 70 cd/m2 at 100% brightness, and target is 120 cd/m2. Not even close.

I called Viewsonic and they said to RMA the monitor, which I did. I got the new monitor today and...same problem. My first thought was it has to be something to do with my NVidia Driver or Control Panel settings. But I've checked all of those settings, uninstalled and reinstalled my NVidia drivers and no change.

I've read plenty of online reviews of this monitor that say this thing is super bright, and the the specs for it say the monitor goes up to 300 cd/m2, so there is really something wrong here. I'm not sure what to do now, do I RMA this monitor again and chalk it up to Viewsonic poorly refurbishing it's monitors or is there a tweak somewhere that I'm missing?

My computer specs:

Local Computer Store Built Desktop
Windows XP SP3
MSI GeForce 8500 GT, Newest Driver
Pentium 4 3.0 Ghz
4 GB RAM
MSI 925X Alderwood Motherboard

Running two monitors in with NVidia Software in Dual View:

Viewsonic VP2030B (DVI-D cable)
Sony SDM-S95A/E (VGA)

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have another computer you can test the monitor with?


----------



## steiny33 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, I have a Toshiba laptop that I hooked up to the monitor through a VGA cable and same problem.

Also, to add a another piece to the puzzle, I used ViewSonic's PerfectSuite Plus calibration software, and on the brightness calibration page, it asks you to dim the brightness to the point of the sample image becoming completely black and unreadable. When I tried dimming the brightness, even at 1% it still wouldn't go black, so obviously the problem here is that the brightness range is completely off on the high and low ends.

Visually, when I start at 1% brightness and hold the increase button on the monitor, it brightens normally from about 1 to 50%, but from 50% to 100%, it barely brightens at all.


----------



## kikkomon (Mar 3, 2009)

im posting to this old reply because im having the same issue i believe. I think after fresh install of SP3, the brightness of my monitor is changing depending on what is on the screen. It is a very obvious change in brightness. When it gets bright my monitor controls dont seem to do anything. When my screen is normal i can control the brightness. Any ideas?


----------

